# 4-H Fun Nights



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

Friday and Sat. Nights during our county fair are livestock fun nights. We have everything from races to Costume classes. So through out the year us kids are looking for something, ANYTHING we can put on our goats. while for chistmas 2009 my dad got me a saddle kit from Northwest. So this coming summer me and my pack goat CoCo are going to be Newspaper Cariers. Right now I am worling on creating three look-a-like bags that look like a mailman would use. two to hang from the pack saddle on CoCo and one with a longer strap for me. I will be sure to post a pic after it is finished.

P.S. I love the saddle. It works great. I have a new Wether from this year that I can wait till I can take both wethers on trips.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

GoatWild said:


> So this coming summer me and my pack goat CoCo are going to be Newspaper Cariers.


What a great idea! Definitely post the pics, would love to share with our 4-H group!


----------

